# New, looking to lose fat and muscle up



## gulighs1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

another overweight **** looking to lose some fat and shape up a bit.

In the past i havent been to bothered but its gone out of control i'm atleast 4-5 stones overweight. I have tried for short periods but unsuccessful, (buying a months gym membership only to go for a week)

I started a week ago researching and like most people began looking for a quick fix. I know people who have taken pure ehpedrine and knew the effects, but its unavailable now and highly dangerous.

The same with other drug that seems effective theres also contradicting reviews of bad side affects, adderall etc

From what i can see, weightloss only works if your in it for the long run and thats the attitude i want to start now. Im not looking for shortcuts, so im going to start by following the newbies guide on this forum then take it from there. 

i am eventually going to use a product as an 'aid' but not right now, i want to lose the first stone or two naturally. from what ive been told the closer you get to your target weight the harder it is to lose. so thats when 'aids' will come in for the extra spur. 

at the moment i have singled out this product SEN - SEN Home

thats it for now! thanks for taking time out to read.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gulighs1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Check out the different sub-forums and post your questions in the appropriate section.  You'll get more of a response that way.


----------



## charley (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## Dath (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Follow Pittsburgh's advice and you'll be on your way.


----------



## brazey (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SFW (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2012)

gulighs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> another overweight **** looking to lose some fat and shape up a bit.
> 
> ...


Welcome to IM...

All you have to do is quit eating and drink lots of water..


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

